# Vinyl overlays



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone good with vinyl and willing to make some overlays for my Vette?

The forum vendors over there are charging $200+ for taillight and side marker overlays... Grafxwerks unfortunately wasn't able to help. I'm thinking you might need access to the car as well, perhaps you know someone with a C6 (2005-present), you'll make a killing selling them over there if you do.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

What type of vinyl are you looking for? (i'm pretty awesome, lol)


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Boats would you be willing to make one on the chrome part over the door for me? If so how much would you charge?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> What type of vinyl are you looking for? (i'm pretty awesome, lol)


Sidemarkers and tail lights for the Vette. I talked to Steve about it on FB and he said he would need physical access to one. Perhaps you know someone in the area or can somehow get these measurements to make them remotely?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

bubby2411 said:


> Boats would you be willing to make one on the chrome part over the door for me? If so how much would you charge?


stop threadjacking


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I could make a stencil from one in a walmart parking lot and try it, lol. Right now the only vinyl I have is that carbon and some 35% tint, but not a whole lot of either one.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> I could make a stencil from one in a walmart parking lot and try it, lol. Right now the only vinyl I have is that carbon and some 35% tint, but not a whole lot of either one.


lmao, I was thinking a dealership but this probably isn't worth the hassle.
How hard is vinyl to cut and conform to something like a tail light or side marker? I'm not very DIY though...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> lmao, I was thinking a dealership but this probably isn't worth the hassle.
> How hard is vinyl to cut and conform to something like a tail light or side marker? I'm not very DIY though...


Not very hard. A heat gun (even a hair dryer) makes the job rather simple. If you screw it up, just peel it off and try again.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not very hard. A heat gun (even a hair dryer) makes the job rather simple. If you screw it up, just peel it off and try again.


I can attest that this statement is true and correct, Mr. Spock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I can attest that this statement is true and correct, Mr. Spock.


Careful there, I might just take that reference and run with it!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Careful there, I might just take that reference and run with it!


That would only be logical.

Shawn, if you want I'll stop by the dealer and measure it up, I can cut some for you and send them within the week (as long as I remember)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So I just basically cut the rough size I want, apply it, heat shrink it?

3m vinyl should work eh? When I had the Grafxwerks ones, I loved them, simple peel and stick


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> That would only be logical.
> 
> Shawn, if you want I'll stop by the dealer and measure it up, I can cut some for you and send them within the week (as long as I remember)


Yeah I'd rather someone pre-cut them and I just stick them on if possible. I'll paypal you some cash for the time and effort

both side markers (front and rear) and tail lights


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll see what I can do... I also have a bit of 50% tint as well if you want options.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

boats4life said:


> I'll see what I can do... I also have a bit of 50% tint as well if you want options.


My taste generally lines up with yours. I don't want the tail lights TOO dark so if you think the tint will look better, lets do that


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Well, it's either 35% or 50% and the 50 isn't really that dark, but it's definitely darker than stock... 

35%









And 50%









(not sure if you can tell the difference)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I really love the way tinted (with film) tail lights look. I'm very tempted to pick some up and very lightly tint my own rear tail lights.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I can only see the 50% picture, might be the work proxy blocking the 35
I think the 50 looks good though


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

OK, I'll just use the 50


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol sorry Shawn didn't mean to steal your spotlight


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can i have peace of infom about have High quality vinyl overlay & is it waterproof


----------

